# Scalloping



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

your choice of area is fine, just look for the armata of boats out there and your good to go.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Or armada...

Pretty tough to miss the 3,000 boats.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

while that is generally true (look for the boats) all i can suggest is move early and often until you get into a decent area. if you have a trolling motor, dragging someone behind the boat is a safe, easy way to cover ground to find a good spot. I've been in plenty of armadas where noone is getting much, or very slowly...


----------

